# Phosphate from Fleet Enema



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Several times I have seen in threads here, a request for how much Fleets Enema to dose for phosphate. Each time it is pointed out that the fertilator is incorrect for this source. So, I did some research and calculation and came up with the following:

I currently dose 1/16 tsp of KH2PO4 in my 29 gallon tank (25 gallons of water). That gives me 250 mg of phosphate per dose. I sometimes increase this if I get green spot algae, so the amount is about right for that much water and the 3.8 watts per gallon I use. To calculate an equivalent dose of Fleets enema:

Fleets contains about 130 mg PO4 per ml of solution, based on a thread here and based on my calculations. (Actually my calculations say it is more like 170 mg per ml, because I am assuming the percentages given on the bottle of enema are based on non-hydrated sodium phosphates, and the 130 is based on the hydrated form.) Using 130 mg per ml is close enough for our purposes.

If we want 250 mg of phosphate we need 250/130 ml of Fleets, or about 2 ml, which is about 30 to 40 drops of Fleets. *So, for 25 gallons of water 30 to 40 drops or 2 ml of Fleets Enema will be a good dosage for EI, 3 times a week dosing, for phosphate.* For other tank sizes, scale this up or down by the ratio of your tank water volume divided by 25.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hoppy...have you seen this?



> *For 75 gallon tank*
> *Assume 66.2 gallons for the 75 gallon tank and that we need 1 ppm PO4*
> *1ppm = (1 mg/liter) x (66.2 gals x 3.77) = 250 mg PO4 needed.*
> *(250 mg)/(131.36 mg/ml) = 1.90 ml of enema to get 1 ppm PO4 in 66.2 gallons of water/*
> *In general use .3 ml of enema per 10 gallons to get 1 ppm PO4.*


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

No, I hadn't seen that, but next time someone searches for "fleets enema" they should find this thread with both calculations. That was my objective.


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

Fleet enema
(Just adding this in case anyone searches with the right spelling) ... </me runs and hides behind the filter intake>


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Huh. That's funny. I would think Fleets would show up when searching for Fleet, but it doesn't which is weird. Otherwise I would have recommended it be changed. Oh well.

Maybe Hoppy or a mod could change the title to "Fleet Enema".


----------



## Fishgovno (Oct 27, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Hoppy...have you seen this?


So if it is 0.3 ml per 10 G tank of fleet enema then 100 G= 3ml hmmmm....
would this be the dosage for the EI method or the dosage for PPS?

I would have to asume that according to that if it were EI method = 100 G = 3ml x 3(days)=9ml (fleet enema)
PPS method 100g = 1 x 3ml(per week or when tested)

If you use the fertilator it comes up with 5.3 PO4 for a calculation for 100G
(3ml of fleet)
So what is the correct # to use if doing the EI method?


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I just wanted to point out that I was looking for Fleet in a nearby pharmacy (Nova Scotia, Canada) and the Fleet Enema I saw (the only one) contained mineral oil and no mention of phosphates. So make sure to read the labels.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Fleet enema*

HHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM:
I have always found the brand name for this product to be very well chosen!
Vic


----------



## Fishgovno (Oct 27, 2006)

Fishgovno said:


> So if it is 0.3 ml per 10 G tank of fleet enema then 100 G= 3ml hmmmm....
> would this be the dosage for the EI method or the dosage for PPS?
> 
> I would have to asume that according to that if it were EI method = 100 G = 3ml x 3(days)=9ml (fleet enema)
> ...


Anyone got an idea what the correct amount is?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I want to say that the fertilator is known to be wrong with the Fleet Enema calculations. That's part of the reason they did the fund raising drive.


----------



## Fishgovno (Oct 27, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> I want to say that the fertilator is known to be wrong with the Fleet Enema calculations. That's part of the reason they did the fund raising drive.


Ok so then my calculation for a 100G is correct?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes. 3ml should be right.

Here's the bug list: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/site-feedback/6551-fertilator-3-0-reported-bugs.html


----------



## Fishgovno (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm trying to fight off a GSA problem in my 75 gal. Will 6ml 3X a week do the trick? Do i need to test out how much phosphate I have in my tank? I'm confused because I've heard GSA comes from too much Phosphate and I've also heard that adding phosphate fights it off, which is right?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

GSA is definitely a sign of TOO LITTLE phosphate.


----------

